# creative x-fi extrememusic internal sound card



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone gotten one of these working for REW? It states it has a "line in/microphone/digital i/o" 3.5mm port.

I have one and it works great for music. If it won't work then I'll have to buy something else to start out with REW. 

Thanks. Zac.


----------

